# New Bike! Fairdale Parser custom build!



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

The frame is by Fairdale, a division of Odyssey/Sunday BMX, based in Austin, Texas.

This is the first bike I can honestly say I completely built myself-- including the wheels. The Parser rides like a BMX bike -- the top tube is loooong, the steering is quick, and it likes to get up and go -- definitely not for toodling around!

Build details:
Sugino cranks, 42T
White Industries freewheel, 17T
Velo Orange stem, seatpost, and bottom bracket
Surly hubs, Salsa Delgado Cross rims, DT spokes, laced 3-cross
Brooks mandarin B-17 saddle and slender grips
Schwalbe Delta Cruiser 700 X 35c cream tires
Odyssey integrated headset
Arundel cage
Tektro 556 brakes
Soma Condorina bars
MacNeil F.A.C.E pedals
Firemans Texas Cruiser top cap, y'all.


Yeah, I know my saddle is tilted back a lot - that's how I roll.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

very sweet.....I love the cafe style bars......


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Looks nice!

Just looked it up and not a bad price for the frameset. The geometry looks more road-ish for the size large.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice! I bookmarked Fairdale - I'll check into the Weekender.


----------

